# Best lab blocks for rats UK?



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I was just wondering what's the recommended lab block brand for rats, more specifically females that they sell in the UK? I'm interested because I want my rats to get something balanced. I recently swapped over from Pets at Home Nuggets because I know they're not particularly good. I swapped to their muesli, some shredded wheat squares, plain rice crispies and a tiny bit of pasta. The problem is they don't seem to eat them as quickly as the blocks and leave bits. I'm looking for something that may reduce the incidence of mammary tumours because my alpha Storm (3-4 months) has had 2 in the past month and a half (the second re-grew on the site of the previous removal). Any ideas? I know she's not meant to get them this young and it's probably her susceptibility to them cause the other two are fine despite being on the same diet but still. 

Some other options I've looked into are these two:
http://www.ratrations.com/harrisons-banana-brunch-p-512.html
http://www.ratrations.com/no7-complete-all-adults-p-682.html

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Trouble is they aren't really a y good ones here, I have heard of someone getting hold of harklan teklad some years ago but not recently. If you had to feed one science selective is probably the best, in that it's not got poultry protein in it which may help with the lumps. I would personally recommend either or both of the two you've linked too, if you mix them 50 50 it's a nice mix. You could even mix one or both with some science selective if you want the reassurance of a nugget style food.

3 to 4 months is very young. I would suggest thinking about getting her spayed as well next time she's in for a lumpectomy, that should really cut down on the chance of reoccurance. Also keep a real eye on her weight, if she's even a bit cuddly it will up her chances of getting the . Regular dark green veg like kale and broccoli may help too.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply Isamurat, you always seem to give great advice! I've got an appointment scheduled for her tomorrow so I'm going to ask if they'll spay her alongside the lump removal. Thing about her weight is she's slimmer than her sister Hazel, I think she needs to gain a little!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Just wanted to update that I purchased a bag of no.7 Complete and a bag of Science Selective to make a nugget mix. Also Storm's booked in for a lump removal and neutering on Tuesday morning! Hopefully all will be going to plan.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Best of luck with storm, I hope all goes well. I also hope the food goes down well.


----------

